# Baseline Dyno



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

I dynoed my car at Corvette Masters and the results were 326.53 hp and 322.51 tq. The only thing that I have done to my car is remove the mufflers. Is this about where im supose to be at or is there something up. On the a/f graph im running pretty rich also, so I know a tune would give me some more. Im calling this my baseline because I wanna get to or over the 400 rwhp. I have the LPE and Kooks LT sitting in the other room and waiting to save some more money for some more goodies.
Some other news also I went to Speed World yesterday and finally got in the 13's high 13's. I still spun a lot in first even with 28 psi. 13.896 1/4. At speed world thats pretty good there was another guy there that was running 14.200 and up with the exact same car. (color and all)


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I take it your car is an A4, right?


----------



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

M6. But I did race a a4 last time and beat it. I think I could of got it lower if my r.t. was better and 60 ft time. (2.19). But Im no vet when it comes to drag racing its my third time at the track so Im only gonna get better.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Heads and cam in addition to your LPE and Kooks should get you over 400rwhp, maybe somewhere around 420. A tune and UD pulley may get you 15 to 20 more.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well i run at speedworld also the best ive done with my 05 ipb a4 stock exept lpe cai is 13.37 @106 but i usually run 13.6 13.7 but i just put a 1--shot of 
n20 but havent been back to track yet and havent sprayed the car yet so i should hit 12's might be out there in 2 weeks what color is yours ive seen a few there yellow and a black one with a maggie running 12.2


----------

